

Facebook says no sex apps on Oculus - drzaiusapelord
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-oculus-no-sex-violence-limits-unclear-2015-6

======
venomsnake
And that is why the purchase of Oculus was bad idea. Unless we have root on
the device and can sideload. Locking tech inside walled gardens is harmful to
everyone.

